# Shebaz and Cliffhanger



## tasha (Oct 16, 2006)

my two lovey little girls
silky, playful, love to forage


shebaz jenkins, age 9 months, black with a white tummy
cliffhanger, age 9 months, white with brown nose and bottom

favorite treats: fresh berries, cheez-its, licks of honey

<3!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

They are very cute!


----------



## tasha (Oct 16, 2006)

Pic update:



















LOL.


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

ROFL! I know she looks like a feeder rat, but that dosnt mean eat her xD 



-Psykoâ€ ik


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Haha...xD


----------

